# Algae eater/cleaner for my pond



## McSquirtle

Hello!
Im usually over on cat chat but thought I'd ask a quick question here. We have a pond in our garden. It has a filter and small fountain, we currently have 4 goldfish in it but I'm looking for a cleaner type fish to help keep the algae down. I'd love a pleco as I've had one before (in an indoor aquarium) but its far too cold and I wouldn't be able to bring it in for the colder months. So what would be suitable for a small pond that can withstand winter?
Many thanks.


----------



## Fishyfins

Sadly, your options are pretty much non-existant. The only creatures i know of that are touted as algae cleaners for ponds, are sturgens, and swan muscles. Sadly, neither of these creatures eat algae, and both have very real issues and difficulties in their upkeep, so i fail to see where this odd rumour came from. The best option for algae in a pond is exactly the same solution for the aquarium - elbow grease. Even in indoor aquariums, the fish often sold as algae eaters are far from it. most only graze in very small amounts, and most are happier eating regular aquarium food rather than scavanging on the algae. 

the only effective ways to reduce algae are to reduce bioload, reduce feeding, and reduce light. obviously, in a pond, reducing light is pretty hard, with the sun being up there shining all the time. I your having an issue with algae, then look at the amount/size of fish compared to water volume, and see how often/how much your feeding them. The algae basically uses nitrate to grow, which is the product of the ponds filtration system. the more/bigger the fish, and the more food they eat, then more nitrate you will have, and thus, the more algae.


----------



## lisa306

Hi, I'm normally in cat chat too, lol 
i have a small pond with filter and fountain too, last year i brought a uv light and attached it to the filter box, my pond is the clearest i've ever seen it.
it has been green for years.
yes you still get a bit of green around the edges and bottom, but the water is clear. you can see all the fish.
I got it from ebay.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

lisa306 said:


> Hi, I'm normally in cat chat too, lol
> i have a small pond with filter and fountain too, last year i brought a uv light and attached it to the filter box, my pond is the clearest i've ever seen it.
> it has been green for years.
> yes you still get a bit of green around the edges and bottom, but the water is clear. you can see all the fish.
> I got it from ebay.
> Hope this helps.


We have a UV too and it does the trick on ours, Have found to that pond balance helps with blanket weed


----------

